# The Imperial Anthem



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

I would like to know what the anthem of the Imperium is. I saw on Warhammer 40k wiki has an article that denotes If I Should Forget Thee, O Terra, but thats it. So if anyone could post lyrics and melodies of what you think is appropriate, but I think it should be very stately.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think there would be just one the imp is made of TONS of cultures, they could be anything.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

It's even stated that separate cultures form underground in even the Terran Hives themselves. The Imperium goes even beyond the sinister governments of today, their slogan is simply "Different? Die." said in various Latin phrases and shouted from 8 ft tall monstrosities bedecked in ancient power armor. Don't look for a standardized theme song... there may be one in the core of the Inquisitions computer banks, but even that is probably forbidden knowledge.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe it's called the _Fede Imperialis_: 
'Sheleter me, oh God-Emperor,
From the lightning and the storm...'
This is a fragment of it, I think. Try looking for the SoB book, _Faith and Fire_; I'm sure that there's more of it in there. I'll try and dig it out if I can later tonight.

GFP.


----------



## Archlich (Apr 14, 2011)

Imperial Anthem - "Rota"
Horus Anthem (and Abbadon's later on ): Judas - by Lady Gaga


----------

